# Tournaments and Camps



## Bob White (May 23, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]For the 40 years I have been attending tournaments, I have formed relationships with people that were based on a one weekend per year basis. As an example, the Internationals every year. Although I formed close relationships with friends that I saw at these events, the tournaments did not lend us the opportunities for interaction and exchanging of ideas that these camps do. The opportunity to interact with other instructors and students has given me a chance to observe other teachers explain our art. That knowledge has helped me to become a better teacher. The old example that Mr. Parker used about the man who lived at the bottom of the well, can easily apply, if you don't get out and get involved. The question often asked on forums is, "What did you learn?" I know I learn more by attending than by not attending. This last weekend Professor Eddie Downey hosted the European Kenpo Camp. I had a chance to teach classes with Sigung Steve LaBounty, Master John Sepulveda, Professor Dian Tanaka Whitson, Professor Pat Salantri, and Eddie Downey. The camp was full and the enthusiasm great. High energy with passion for what we love. We had 24 people, including their families, from our school, go to Ireland for this event. Next year I am sure we will have more. John Wooden uses this formula as a basis for his success at UCLA: Basics + Conditioning + Unity = Success. The unity is the chance to train with other people that might open up doors for increased knowledge. I want to thank our hosts for a wonderful learning opportunity. I enjoyed competitive opportunities for many years. I now enjoy and appreciate the learning opportunities that camps provide as well as the competitive opportunities provided by tournaments. As a martial artist it is my responibility to learn and improve my art. I feel that to achieve your goal as a martial artist, you need to explore as many learning opportunities as possible. The camp in Ireland was a great time and the fact that I also learned many things just adds to the value.
Respectfully,
Bob White

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][/FONT]


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 23, 2008)

> As a martial artist it is my responibility to learn and improve my art. I feel that to achieve your goal as a martial artist, you need to explore as many learning opportunities as possible


 
Very well said sir.
It is nice to hear someone of your experience say these words. Hopefully those of less experience will read them and learn from  them.

It sounds like the camp was a success and enjoyable to all


----------



## terryl965 (May 23, 2008)

Sirs sounds like you had a very good trip, I wish more would take the time to explore and travel so they to can truely understand there Art.


----------



## Tames D (May 23, 2008)

Salute.


----------



## ackks10 (May 23, 2008)

Bob White said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]For the 40 years I have been attending tournaments, I have formed relationships with people that were based on a one weekend per year basis. As an example, the Internationals every year. Although I formed close relationships with friends that I saw at these events, the tournaments did not lend us the opportunities for interaction and exchanging of ideas that these camps do. The opportunity to interact with other instructors and students has given me a chance to observe other teachers explain our art. That knowledge has helped me to become a better teacher. The old example that Mr. Parker used about the man who lived at the bottom of the well, can easily apply, if you don't get out and get involved. The question often asked on forums is, "What did you learn?" I know I learn more by attending than by not attending. This last weekend Professor Eddie Downey hosted the European Kenpo Camp. I had a chance to teach classes with Sigung Steve LaBounty, Master John Sepulveda, Professor Dian Tanaka Whitson, Professor Pat Salantri, and Eddie Downey. The camp was full and the enthusiasm great. High energy with passion for what we love. We had 24 people, including their families, from our school, go to Ireland for this event. Next year I am sure we will have more. John Wooden uses this formula as a basis for his success at UCLA: Basics + Conditioning + Unity = Success. The unity is the chance to train with other people that might open up doors for increased knowledge. I want to thank our hosts for a wonderful learning opportunity. I enjoyed competitive opportunities for many years. I now enjoy and appreciate the learning opportunities that camps provide as well as the competitive opportunities provided by tournaments. As a martial artist it is my responibility to learn and improve my art. I feel that to achieve your goal as a martial artist, you need to explore as many learning opportunities as possible. The camp in Ireland was a great time and the fact that I also learned many things just adds to the value.
> Respectfully,
> Bob White
> 
> [/FONT]




Hello Mr White, it has been a very long time,:vu: since we seen each other, i hope everything is going well, now i did not see my name up there??? why!!! :wah:,LOL only joking, hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Tames D (May 23, 2008)

Bob White said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]For the 40 years I have been attending tournaments, I have formed relationships with people that were based on a one weekend per year basis. As an example, the Internationals every year. Although I formed close relationships with friends that I saw at these events, the tournaments did not lend us the opportunities for interaction and exchanging of ideas that these camps do. The opportunity to interact with other instructors and students has given me a chance to observe other teachers explain our art. That knowledge has helped me to become a better teacher. The old example that Mr. Parker used about the man who lived at the bottom of the well, can easily apply, if you don't get out and get involved. The question often asked on forums is, "What did you learn?" I know I learn more by attending than by not attending. This last weekend Professor Eddie Downey hosted the European Kenpo Camp. I had a chance to teach classes with Sigung Steve LaBounty, Master John Sepulveda, Professor Dian Tanaka Whitson, Professor Pat Salantri, and Eddie Downey. The camp was full and the enthusiasm great. High energy with passion for what we love. We had 24 people, including their families, from our school, go to Ireland for this event. Next year I am sure we will have more. John Wooden uses this formula as a basis for his success at UCLA: Basics + Conditioning + Unity = Success. The unity is the chance to train with other people that might open up doors for increased knowledge. I want to thank our hosts for a wonderful learning opportunity. I enjoyed competitive opportunities for many years. I now enjoy and appreciate the learning opportunities that camps provide as well as the competitive opportunities provided by tournaments. As a martial artist it is my responibility to learn and improve my art. I feel that to achieve your goal as a martial artist, you need to explore as many learning opportunities as possible. The camp in Ireland was a great time and the fact that I also learned many things just adds to the value.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Respectfully,[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Bob White[/FONT]


Will you be posting pics of the Ireland camp on your website?


----------



## Bob White (May 24, 2008)

Will you be posting pics of the Ireland camp on your website?

Yes, we will. It will probably be in a couple of weeks.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Bob White (Jun 19, 2008)

The pictures are up on our website www.bwkenpo.com
There is also a YouTube short clip that was put together by some German participants. http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BbVVAqhjEXE

We are also hosting the 2008 Rules Meeting for the IKC July 12th. The meeting will be held at 1:00 at our school. 

Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Tames D (Jun 19, 2008)

Bob White said:


> The pictures are up on our website www.bwkenpo.com
> There is also a YouTube short clip that was put together by some German participants. http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BbVVAqhjEXE
> 
> We are also hosting the 2008 Rules Meeting for the IKC July 12th. The meeting will be held at 1:00 at our school.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Bob White (Jul 15, 2008)

This is from Vishal Shukla;

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]There are a lot of events related to Kenpo and the IKC coming up so I wanted to give you a calendar.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Thursday 7/31  Welcome Party[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]There are many visitors coming into town at the end of the month for the IKC. Steve Cooper and Bob Whites Karate Studio are happy to announce that we will be hosting a welcome party for our guests and anybody who wants to join us.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]On Thursday July 31, we will be hosting a get together at Rodrigos Mexican Grill in Huntington Beach CA (http://rodrigos.com/rodrigos.html)[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Here is a map to the restaurant. (http://maps.yahoo.com/index.php#mvt=m&lat=33.742078&lon=-118.007133&mag=3&zoom=16&trf=0&q1=15101%20goldenwest%20st%2C%2092647%2C%20us&gid1=21023060)[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]One of our students is the owner/manager with BWKS family members as hostesses. John Sepulveda, Sigung LaBounty, Eddie Downey, Roy MacDonald, Tom Graves, Matt Malloy, Jim McClure, Valer Papp, Dave Byrne, Ron Sanchez, Ed Maher, and many other guests will be there. [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]We would like to invite our Kenpo community to attend. There will be food and music. We have the bar facility and we will have karaoke and live music. The event starts at 7:00 PM PST. Attendees are responsible for their own bills for food and drink.[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Friday 8/1  Kenpo Seminars and The Line[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Here is the schedule for the AK workshops. They will be held on Friday August 1 between 12:00 and 5:00 PM. They will be held upstairs in the convention area to the right of the entrance.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Adult Beginner (W-G)[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]12:00  1:00 = Bob White[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]1:00  2:00 = Pat Salantri[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]2:00  3:00 = John Sepulveda[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]3:00  4:00 = Steve LaBounty[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]4:00  5:00 = Ed Downey[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Adult Advanced (Br-Blk)[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]12:00  1:00 = Pat Salantri [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]1:00  2:00 = Ed Downey[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]2:00  3:00 = Bob White [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]3:00  4:00 = John Sepulveda[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]4:00  5:00 = Steve LaBounty[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]The sessions are $25 each or $100 for all 5 classes.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]In addition there will be 2 childrens seminars held on Saturday August 2.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]8:00 - 9:00 = Ed Downey[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]9:00 - 10:00 = Bob White[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]At 6:00 PM, Professor Dave Thompson will be hosting The Line. If you are a Kenpoist I dont need to tell you what The Line is and what it means in Kenpo history. The entrance fee is only $10. Come on down and fire away with other Kenpoists.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Saturday 8/2  Professor John Sepulveda recognized by World Martial Arts Masters Association.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Saturday Night, after the tournament, there will be an awards ceremony where Professor Sepulveda will be inducted into the WMAMA Hall of Fame. Join one of Kenpos leaders receive this well deserved honor.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]As you can see, there are a lot of activities specifically related to Kenpo. The IKC is OUR legacy. I believe it is our responsibility to ensure that the Kenpo Flame keeps burning.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]If you have any questions, please email me or contact BWKS.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Regards,[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Vishal Shukla[/FONT]


----------

